
Ask HN: Need an IoT device that blips or blinks, recommendations? - alpb
Hi HN! With my severely bad electronic skills, I am trying to buy an off-the-shelf IoT device that can be beeped once remotely.<p>Basically, imagine was an HTTP&#x2F;RPC endpoint that I could call to beep this device once. I am trying build a pipeline that would beep the device every time one of my repos get a GitHub star.<p>So it would work like: GitHub WebHooks --&gt; Lambda&#x2F;Google Cloud Functions --&gt; API --&gt; beep!<p>Any ideas if any off-the-shelf devices on Amazon.com can get me there? I thought of pushing messages to Alexa&#x2F;Google Home, but that doesn&#x27;t seem to be a possible action.
======
jaclaz
Loosely, you seem like looking for a "ethernet relay switch".

Example:

[https://www.ebay.com/itm/2CH-Ethernet-Relay-Switch-TCP-IP-
Re...](https://www.ebay.com/itm/2CH-Ethernet-Relay-Switch-TCP-IP-Remote-
Control-Network-Relay-PLC-HHT-NET2D/283273781865)

or maybe a "ethernet I/O module", example:

[https://www.advantech.com/products/da5ad5b2-09b9-418c-9f6a-f...](https://www.advantech.com/products/da5ad5b2-09b9-418c-9f6a-f4a6e2f8f53a/wise-4010-lan/mod_c9687a10-d9e5-4ecc-9e7c-af2730a8cd41)

